

What is everyone's startup resolution for 2014? - augustin1989


======
robodale
Sept 30, 2014. 2 SaaS offerings. $200,000 USD in revenue.

~~~
ericthegoodking
Good luck :)

------
hekker
1280 x 1024

~~~
lsiunsuex
I prefer 1440x900 but to each their own :)

------
businessgeek
Starting my first side project... hopefully!? :)

------
Mankhool
Ship something . . . dammit.

------
khrist
do a start up or find a more job more aligned with my goals

------
davidsmith8900
\- Make Money.

